# D750 or d500



## Mashburn (Apr 3, 2017)

D750 I can get used for 1500$ 
D500 I can get used for 1700$+

Owning a d7200 I have grown to love the low pass filter being removed. Which is a big plus to me. But I need a FX body for my weddings. But I really really really love the d500 with what it does on ISO, and I'm not sure what d750 max iso for a good quality print is. 

I'm leaning towards the d750. But is there anything else that they limited besides the 1/4000?

Sent from my XT1650 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## goodguy (Apr 3, 2017)

For low light the D750 beats the D500, "astronikon" has both these cameras and as impressive as the D500 is the D750 is better for low light as his very helpful test show.
For weddings I wouldn't get D500, D750 is the right tool.
My D3300 has no AA filter and trust me when I say that I cant see any difference between files is shot at 100iso and use same lenses.
At high ISO the d750 is just on a different level and from my experience the right tool for weddings


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 3, 2017)

You answered yourself .. " But I need a FX body for my weddings."
thus the D750.

If I were to do weddings a lot I'd get a 2nd FX body .. wish I never sold my D600 (which helped pay for the D750 though).  

In respect to the 1/4000 shutter speed.  You do have 50 ISO available on the D750 (or something like that).

and .. for another thread .. I've found for fast action I need 1 stop faster shutter speed on the D500 than the D750/600 for the same high IQ detail.  Though I'm not really done doing good tests.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 3, 2017)

> I'm leaning towards the d750. But is there anything else that they limited besides the 1/4000?


The D750 and D500 are different beasts altogether.

D500 does NOT have
The Scene, Effect and AUTO modes.  The D500 only has PASM.
No built in Flash, for those "just in case" situations.

D750 does not have
the 253 focus points, which actually is a different system  that operates differently than a 51 or so point system.  For something that I would use single on the D750 I have to use 25 on the D500.

10fps, which isn't needed for weddings, unless you're one of those spray and pray type shooters.

The D500 seems to like contrast for it's AF.  The D600 was great at focusing on stuff with low contrast. D750 likes more contrast too but the D500 really prefers contrast for it's super fast AF system to work.

plus for weddings you really need that field of view to minimize distortions on a FX.

D500 has 4K, a viewfinder builtin cover for long exposures. It also still has a AE-L/AF-L button but it's disguised as the toggle button .. but just push it in and it's the AEL/AFL button. 

There are times I wish I didn't have the D500 and had a D7x00 body as it was more consistent in how it operates and functions to the D750.  But the 10fps is coming in handy for baseball.  There's also times I thought about getting the D300S but I also like using the same batteries across camera bodies.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2017)

Well, if you "need" the FX camera for wedding jobs, the D750 will fill the bill at a good price, and 24-MP on FX Nikon is a very sweet spot between file size, resolution,and overall image quality,as well as sensor performance/recoverability from bad exposures, etc.. I cannot imagine needing a shutter speed faster than 1/4000 second for most uses...I've seldom gone above 1/2500 second for people work.

Forget the low pass filter for a second: the bigger sensor in the 24-MP FX camera is going to do very well at higher ISO settings,and will have a nice fit with some of the common lenses, like 24-85 zoom, 35mm prime, 50mm prime, 85mm prime, and of course, a 70-200 zoom will be so much handier for a wedding on an FX camera than it is on a DX camera.


----------



## Mashburn (Apr 4, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> You answered yourself .. " But I need a FX body for my weddings."
> thus the D750.
> 
> If I were to do weddings a lot I'd get a 2nd FX body .. wish I never sold my D600 (which helped pay for the D750 though).
> ...


Lol yeah when I was writing this, I realized my answer. And I was going to quit, but figured I would see what y'all had to say. 

I'm going to purchase the d750. 

Sent from my XT1650 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Mashburn (Apr 4, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Well, if you "need" the FX camera for wedding jobs, the D750 will fill the bill at a good price, and 24-MP on FX Nikon is a very sweet spot between file size, resolution,and overall image quality,as well as sensor performance/recoverability from bad exposures, etc.. I cannot imagine needing a shutter speed faster than 1/4000 second for most uses...I've seldom gone above 1/2500 second for people work.
> 
> Forget the low pass filter for a second: the bigger sensor in the 24-MP FX camera is going to do very well at higher ISO settings,and will have a nice fit with some of the common lenses, like 24-85 zoom, 35mm prime, 50mm prime, 85mm prime, and of course, a 70-200 zoom will be so much handier for a wedding on an FX camera than it is on a DX camera.


Thank you friend. You took me from wanting to get the d750, to where it is the right option. 

One day they will make this without the low pass filter, and I'll grab it a few years later to start too use. Lol

Sent from my XT1650 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Mashburn (Apr 4, 2017)

goodguy said:


> For low light the D750 beats the D500, "astronikon" has both these cameras and as impressive as the D500 is the D750 is better for low light as his very helpful test show.
> For weddings I wouldn't get D500, D750 is the right tool.
> My D3300 has no AA filter and trust me when I say that I cant see any difference between files is shot at 100iso and use same lenses.
> At high ISO the d750 is just on a different level and from my experience the right tool for weddings


Interesting, did not know that with astronomy. And that's a nice plus. 

Thanks

Sent from my XT1650 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 4, 2017)

Mashburn said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > For low light the D750 beats the D500, "astronikon" has both these cameras and as impressive as the D500 is the D750 is better for low light as his very helpful test show.
> ...


GoodGuy didn't mention astronomy.  he mentioned about one of my tests ==> D500 vs D750 Indoor Soccer Shootout

I use the D750 and D500 for astronomy.  The D750 is key for gaseous nebula, etc.  I'm using the D500 for more stars and planetary objects to get more reach.   with the 1.5x crop factor I'm essentially at 9,000mm.  
though my tracking system recently went kaput ... so my scope is a BIG fixed lens right now until I get an upgrade.


----------



## Mashburn (Apr 4, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Mashburn said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...


My bad. I was working from my phone..... Probably even some grammar mistakes in there from autocorrect. 

Sent from my XT1650 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Mashburn (Apr 4, 2017)

So I purchased a refurbished d750. It was for one of the sells agent to use for Nikon. Not sure what the shutter count is, but they think it's zero (which I'm not sure how that would be). 

Anyhow adorama added their 3 year warranty on it for 80$. Which covers anything, even drops. So yes please. And I'll even send it in towards the end just to get it freshened up....... They even said they'll replace the shutter. Which is amazing because of how many images I take. So I asked if I did 500,000++++ they would replace it, and he said yep. 

Sent from my XT1650 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 4, 2017)

Mashburn said:


> So I purchased a refurbished d750. It was for one of the sells agent to use for Nikon. Not sure what the shutter count is, but they think it's zero (which I'm not sure how that would be).
> 
> Anyhow adorama added their 3 year warranty on it for 80$. Which covers anything, even drops. So yes please. And I'll even send it in towards the end just to get it freshened up....... They even said they'll replace the shutter. Which is amazing because of how many images I take. So I asked if I did 500,000++++ they would replace it, and he said yep.


I know with BestBuy, if they use it as a display model they have to send it back to Nikon.  Body or lens.  So they could have a body or lens sitting in a cabinet for display.  Then when a new model comes out or they remodel, etc. they cannot sell that camera as new NOR can they sell it as a "open box" or anything.  They have to send it back to Nikon and then it will get redistributed as a "refurb".  This helps preserve their used prices according to what I was told and prevents in-store buyers from opting for a cheaper option.


----------



## lance70 (May 2, 2017)

Nikon 750 and don't look back.


----------



## astroNikon (May 2, 2017)

Mashburn said:


> So I purchased a refurbished d750. It was for one of the sells agent to use for Nikon. Not sure what the shutter count is, but they think it's zero (which I'm not sure how that would be).
> 
> Anyhow adorama added their 3 year warranty on it for 80$. Which covers anything, even drops. So yes please. And I'll even send it in towards the end just to get it freshened up....... They even said they'll replace the shutter. Which is amazing because of how many images I take. So I asked if I did 500,000++++ they would replace it, and he said yep.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


It's been nearly a month ... how's the D750 performing ?


----------



## shadowlands (May 2, 2017)

Welcome to Full Frame!!! Congrats!!!


----------

